# Only a few hours left on Zapco and MA Audio equipment



## RG_Nik (Jul 24, 2010)

Nikola Engineering is clearing out some shelf space for new projects and auctioning off some older equipment.

There are just a couple hours left on the set of 3 Zapco EQ30's
and the MA Audio 1800W SY-7011DX

Check out all of our auctions here.
sequimeng items - Get great deals on Computers Networking, Electronics items on eBay.com!

Richard


----------

